# StumpJumper FSR 26er S or M? Please, Help me!!



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello friends....

I posted another day few models that I was considering to buy....and the advice was "test as many models as you can"..And I did it.... I tried few Specialized models, including 26er and 29ers, for StumpJumper and Cambers. The one I have found the best ridden was a 2011 26er StumpJumper FSR Comp (M size).

This is a amazing bike compared to the Cambers that I've tried, better shocks, components...great travel...But, there is a problem...I tried the M size, and the people from the store told me that I should go for a Small.....There wasnt any Stump S to try, but there was in Camber model...and to be honest to you, I preffered the M them S for the Camber.. I found S too small...

Once the Stumpy have more travel compared to Camber FSR 26ers models (140mm vs 120mm) maybe the Stumpy S would fit better them the Camber S for me... but I'm not sure...and this seems to be a unique opportunity...this bike is MSRP 2,5k and will cost 2k..

I know that I'm not tall, I have 5'5" and 135 lbs (65kg and 167 cm)....I wish to know if more people with my size rides Stumpy FSR models in M size, and if have any concerns.... Also, I saw a sumpy chart, and it seems that I'm between models...

Specialized Bike Size Guide | Cyclestore.co.uk

I would like to hear from others experience...

Thanks


----------



## buddy2525 (Nov 2, 2011)

In my opinion, the sizing charts are just guidelines to point you in the right direction. Riding the bike around the parking lot at the lbs helps, but the trails is where you find out how a bike handles. For me, I found that larger frames might be a little more comfortable for just riding, but the smaller frame handles better. I especially wouldn't drop $2K without being absolutely positive, even if that means waiting and going to every shop till you find the small StumpJumper.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

buddy2525 said:


> In my opinion, the sizing charts are just guidelines to point you in the right direction. Riding the bike around the parking lot at the lbs helps, but the trails is where you find out how a bike handles. For me, I found that larger frames might be a little more comfortable for just riding, but the smaller frame handles better. I especially wouldn't drop $2K without being absolutely positive, even if that means waiting and going to every shop till you find the small StumpJumper.


Thanks for your tip....I'll try that, But I found that M in Camber size (for example) was better them S....I mean...Its more comfortable to ride...Yep, can be a little bit bigger, but I felt better...crazy!! Of course I'll ride again before spend 2k....and thats why I've posted here..To see if other people have this same feeling....


----------



## buddy2525 (Nov 2, 2011)

Something else to consider that may or may not help you, is your riding style. Even on a smaller frame, I ended up swapping my riser handlebars for flats, and cut my steerer tube to take out the spacers. That lowered my center of gravity even more, kinda like riding a crotch rocket compared to a regular motorcycle. Lower center of gravity and a compact bike help alot when you're weaving through the trails. I don't mind giving up a little comfort to not impale myself on a tree.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

As others said, it's all about preference. I went through the same dilemma as you a few weeks ago (M or L stumpy fsr). I'm 5'10 with a 32" inseam so I fell right in between the two sizes. The medium felt great comfort wise just pedaling around the parking lot because of how close the bars were to me. However I had to put the seat post past its max to get a full leg extension and I was almost sure it would feel weird on climbs with the shorter top tube. 

The large was a little less comfortable and didn't feel as "flickable" as a medium but I use the bike for a lot of XC type of riding so I was willing to sacrifice a bit of nimbleness. I went with the large and put my 50mm cromag stem on it. So if you're a "tweener" you just have to ride both and weigh your pros and cons. Unfortunately for people like us there isn't going to be a perfect fit if you like that particular brand of bikes, but you can get the one closest to your liking and change things around a it (bars/stem).


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

As long as you're comfortable with the size, go for it. It's you who will be riding the bike, not the LBS guys. You can still shorten the stem if you find yourself too stretch out on the M size.

Choice of size if very personal, especially when you're inbetween sizes. As for me, I like to go small. I find that I can move around the bike better.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's all about preference. I'm 5'11 with a 31" inseam on a 26 FSR. I prefer a smaller bike due to a bmx back ground and my type of riding but fell in between a (L) or (M) tried both went with a medium. If you get the small you can get a longer stem or set back seat post vs a medium with a shorter stem. I would definitely try to find a small to test out before buying. Honestly though if you like the fit and feel of the medium I would go that route.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Will Goes Boing said:


> As others said, it's all about preference. I went through the same dilemma as you a few weeks ago (M or L stumpy fsr). I'm 5'10 with a 32" inseam so I fell right in between the two sizes. The medium felt great comfort wise just pedaling around the parking lot because of how close the bars were to me. However I had to put the seat post past its max to get a full leg extension and I was almost sure it would feel weird on climbs with the shorter top tube.
> 
> The large was a little less comfortable and didn't feel as "flickable" as a medium but I use the bike for a lot of XC type of riding so I was willing to sacrifice a bit of nimbleness. I went with the large and put my 50mm cromag stem on it. So if you're a "tweener" you just have to ride both and weigh your pros and cons. Unfortunately for people like us there isn't going to be a perfect fit if you like that particular brand of bikes, but you can get the one closest to your liking and change things around a it (bars/stem).


Yeah...unfortunately we are between sizes and thats not good..I could consider other bikes, but I'm looking for so long and I spent considerable time on LBS without finding any great deal as this Stumpy M seems to be! How I wish to have more options.....and just to check, I passed by 5 stores today...FIVE man, and I didnt find any other "great deal".

The way you describe about the seat post was precisely what I felt on the Small Camber... The tube is almost in the maximum and you feel the bike like a small thing...The first thing that I thought was "crap"! In other hand, I liked the way which I have ridden the M Stumpy size....sure, I need to do a fair comparison, so I'll try the Stumpy in S size before decide (or not) to buy...The S Stumpy is out of my range, once will cost 1k more (3k), and I cant afford that...and buy the cheaper Small 2012 Camber will not make me happy at all...the components on the Stump are considerable better...

Also I know about the guys opinion at LBS....and I'll consider what is more comfortable for my ride. I will use the bike much more for XC, like you, and 70-80% (at least) in "open trials", 10-20-% for urban and maybe 5-10% for close/ tide spaces (where I should need more handling)....but even with a little bigger frame, this would be much easier to ride compared to a 29er model....

By the way, just want to know if I should be concerned to have a little big bike instead a small one....

Thanks for your post...


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Hutch3637 and Kaiser....I got your message...I'll try the Small, and I think that may fit better them the Camber (which I tried)...cause the Stump have more travel... but I felt comfortable on M and cost 1k less....Even if the guys at LBS say thats not the best option, I think I'll consider to buy the bike...

to crazy? 

Thanks fellows!


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

chickcoria said:


> Yeah...unfortunately we are between sizes and thats not good..I could consider other bikes, but I'm looking for so long and I spent considerable time on LBS without finding any great deal as this Stumpy M seems to be! How I wish to have more options.....and just to check, I passed by 5 stores today...FIVE man, and I didnt find any other "great deal".
> 
> The way you describe about the seat post was precisely what I felt on the Small Camber... The tube is almost in the maximum and you feel the bike like a small thing...The first thing that I thought was "crap"! In other hand, I liked the way which I have ridden the M Stumpy size....sure, I need to do a fair comparison, so I'll try the Stumpy in S size before decide (or not) to buy...The S Stumpy is out of my range, once will cost 1k more (3k), and I cant afford that...and buy the cheaper Small 2012 Camber will not make me happy at all...the components on the Stump are considerable better...
> 
> ...


I was the same way when I was bike shopping, I think a lot of the bike shop guys really hated me because I spent a lot of time talking to them and trying bikes out and ended up leaving. But as you said you're spending a lot of money, so it's smart to make sure it fits you before you buy it.

Personally for me I'd rather have a bike be a tad too big than too small, just because of the type of riding I do. If you do end up getting the medium and it's too long, just switch to a shorter stem. The stumpjumper feels awesome with a 50mm stem.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I was the same way when I was bike shopping, I think a lot of the bike shop guys really hated me because I spent a lot of time talking to them and trying bikes out and ended up leaving. But as you said you're spending a lot of money, so it's smart to make sure it fits you before you buy it.
> 
> Personally for me I'd rather have a bike be a tad too big than too small, just because of the type of riding I do. If you do end up getting the medium and it's too long, just switch to a shorter stem. The stumpjumper feels awesome with a 50mm stem.


Actually I didnt felt the M as to big... but I found the S small.. I would easely choose the M if the guys werent saying that I should consider the Small...Sure, If I change the Stem on the Small size could be better them was, but this is a endless problem!! Whatta heck...Ahhhhhh.... Learning what are your options my friends, bring me the necessary way to see what I should hear and beleive to get a right decison...

Tks!!


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I was the same way when I was bike shopping, I think a lot of the bike shop guys really hated me because I spent a lot of time talking to them and trying bikes out and ended up leaving. But as you said you're spending a lot of money, so it's smart to make sure it fits you before you buy it.
> 
> Personally for me I'd rather have a bike be a tad too big than too small, just because of the type of riding I do. If you do end up getting the medium and it's too long, just switch to a shorter stem. The stumpjumper feels awesome with a 50mm stem.


Actually I didnt felt the M as to big... but I found the S small.. I would easely choose the M if the guys werent saying that I should consider the Small...Sure, If I change the Stem on the Small size could be better them was, but this is a endless problem!! Whatta heck...Ahhhhhh.... Learning what are your options my friends, its easier to get into the right decison...Also, my brother can ride an M size... but not the S... Thats a great argue... lol

Tks!!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

chickcoria said:


> I felt comfortable on M and *cost 1k less*....Even if the guys at LBS say thats not the best option, I think I'll consider to buy the bike...


Losing out 1000 bucks in a sale probably plays a pretty big role in why they want you on the other bike.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Losing out 1000 bucks in a sale probably plays a pretty big role in why they want you on the other bike.


Thats a easy question to solve... Ill say that Ifound the same Stump Small for the same price in other store...lets see if they will find M to big... lol


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

For the amount of money you are looking at spending you need to ensure what ever size you pick you'll be happy with it. If you get it wrong, you won't ride it. 

I ride a M in 26" & a S in 29er. What's interesting, is my LBS was trying to fit me on a L 26" & M 29er, I'm 5' 9" with a 32" inseam. Needless to say, I got the right size in 26" but I bought a M 29er & I don't ride it, it's too big.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep....Actually you are also between models...M and L....uff.....I'll try tomorrow the Small and Medium...as much as I can...lets see what happens...If I had to choose yesterday, based on what I tried, It would be a FS 26 er frame M.....crazy!
Tks for sharing your experience...


----------



## Angryhalfling (Oct 8, 2011)

You'll simply have to find somewhere to test ride a bike your size as it seems you have. Im on a M camber at 5'11", 32 seam and my firend is the same hight and seam as me but he rides a L stumpjumper!

Hope this helps and whilst you dont say where and what your planning on riding I think the camber blows the stumpy out of the water anyway, your local bike shop wont tell you that for some reason btw...


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

i am close to your exact dimensions:
5'6" @ 135 lbs.

I went with a Small stumpjumper FSR comp 2012...and feel fine on it. but i guess it's all user preference.

My buddy who is a tad shorter than me rides a Medium Camber 29er...i asked him why, and he said that's what the bike store had at the time.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Angryhalfling said:


> You'll simply have to find somewhere to test ride a bike your size as it seems you have. Im on a M camber at 5'11", 32 seam and my firend is the same hight and seam as me but he rides a L stumpjumper!
> 
> Hope this helps and whilst you dont say where and what your planning on riding I think the camber blows the stumpy out of the water anyway, your local bike shop wont tell you that for some reason btw...


Thats interesting....To be honest to you, I think the Camber nicer them the Stump, I like their design...but, the Stump was lighter and I found it better on the models I've ridden....I mean...If I was experiencing the opposite situation, I would easily go for the Camber... Why I'm not rich to buy all bikes? lol


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Urbansniper said:


> i am close to your exact dimensions:
> 5'6" @ 135 lbs.
> 
> I went with a Small stumpjumper FSR comp 2012...and feel fine on it. but i guess it's all user preference.
> ...


Are you using a bigger steam? Or just the original configuration? I tried the same model which your friend is using...and I like it to....But I'd prefer the 26"them 29"...for me this was a evolution...I was crazy to get a 9er before..I might try tomorrow again a 9er in a Smal version...just to check....
But I would appreciate if you could tell a little bit more about your ride and the places that you are used to enjoy ur bike....
Tks again...


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

hello; i really haven't changed anything other than add a gel seat...when I did that; i moved the seat backwards.

in and around Houston, TX...it's really just single track trails. i am a bit of a hooligan...only ride 10 miles per outing, looking for technical obstacles...like drops and narrow bridges/planks.

i noticed you were looking at 2011's. this is the Speciaized size chart for 2012:

The sizes guide below is for the Specialized Stumpjumper FSR bikes
Bike Size Rider Height Rider Height (cm)
Small 5' 2" - 5' 6" 158 - 168
Medium 5' 6" - 5' 10" 168 - 178

so really it seems i could go small or medium. but since i favor tech obstacles...i chose Small due to the assumption that a smaller bike is more agile.


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

chickcoria said:


> But I would appreciate if you could tell a little bit more about your ride and the places that you are used to enjoy ur bike....
> Tks again...


I have been collecting video from a group of friends/associates i ride with:

2/14/2012 Stunts Wrex - YouTube


----------



## bdjohnson121 (Jul 30, 2011)

I was between sizes also on the stumpy. I am 6'3" and ride ended up on a large. The XL felt better for me pedaling around, but I'm glad I ended on the large. It handles really well but I probably give up a little bit of pedaling efficiency.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Urbansniper said:


> I have been collecting video from a group of friends/associates i ride with:
> 
> 2/14/2012 Stunts Wrex - YouTube


Nice videos!! Tks very much!!


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

So guys...Thats whatt happened today...

I tried the Small Stumpjumper EVO and I found it great.. Its far batter them the Camber model in S size, and once it has150mm of travel I could use it even with the 60mm stem (maybe a little bigger will be better, but 60mm is fine anyway). The M model has a 90mm stem, which I found a little bit long...the people at the LBS will change it for a 7.5mm and I'll try again...I think that will be enough to be close to perfection... 

Considering the other aspects I think the M model was pretty nice too...It has less travel (140mm) but cost 1k less them the other model... with a shorter stem this could easely be the winner.... =)

Any suggestions?

Thanks again!


----------



## Innota (Feb 22, 2012)

The only way to be sure to find a bike that fits is to try it out.


----------



## swede_matt (Feb 24, 2012)

my 2 cents:

I just bought a Stumpjumper FSR comp 2012 three months back. I'm 5'7 180lbs. 

I first tried the small size, felt fine standing over it but it was way too small when I started pedalling.
I tried the medium size, felt great so I bought it. I'm extremely happy with my Stumpjumper. Every time I ride it I fall in love with it even more. 

The bike is awesome so just test ride it and make sure you get the size that fits you the best. I think both small and medium can work for you so you just have to figure out what setup you like the best.


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive also been stopping into the local bike shops. Today I went to a GT dealer and sat on a small and a medium bike. I'm 5'7 and 136lbs. I tried the medium first and although it did feel a little big, it felt so much better than the small. The small almost felt childish. I would like to try a small 29er to see if the small frame would feel better with the bigger tires.


----------



## Laffinatcha (Feb 24, 2012)

Own a cheaper model, Stumpjumper FSRxc, M, freekin love it, also have a lowered crotch rocket and it is so sweet in the canyons. Lower center of gravity makes it go through the corners coming down Tuna Canyon like it's on rails.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

swede_matt said:


> my 2 cents:
> 
> I just bought a Stumpjumper FSR comp 2012 three months back. I'm 5'7 180lbs.
> 
> ...


Yeah...you are right....I'm thinking here that I could go for a 16" frame, but I dont find a great deal on Stumpjumper...Since first I tried, felt in love....thats THE bike for me....

I found great deals in Trek EX7, but there is no chance to compare it with the Stump....I think I'll change the Stem for a 60mm and be happy with a "little " big, but awesome bike.


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

-bert- said:


> Ive also been stopping into the local bike shops. Today I went to a GT dealer and sat on a small and a medium bike. I'm 5'7 and 136lbs. I tried the medium first and although it did feel a little big, it felt so much better than the small. The small almost felt childish. I would like to try a small 29er to see if the small frame would feel better with the bigger tires.


Nice...when I tried the small on the bike fitting, was pretty nice...but using it its complete difference....I really understand what do you mean with childish....lol

Have you decide which bike will you get?


----------



## Technician (Oct 11, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I came across it back in July when I bought my Stumpy Comp (26), and thought I'd share my experience on this.

Given that I'm 5'6", I naturally assumed that I'd want a Small. I had received a great price on the phone from the guy at the bike store (20 miles away), and said:_ "Buddy, that's a great deal, I'll take it! And you know what - my wife is driving around in your area right now, so I'll get her to pick it up in an hour."_ So she did, and brought it home.

It was assembled, but I cut a little off the too-long seat post, and dialed it all in to my liking. I noodled around on the road a bit, and it felt great.

I then noticed the "*M*" decal on the seat tube. Doh! I phoned the guy at the store, and he had accidentally grabbed the wrong bike.

I had a ride planned for the next day, so wanted to get this sorted ASAP, and it was now late afternoon. So we decided that I should drive in in the morning and try the Small for fit. I'm _so_ glad I did, because it was considerably too small for me. I felt like the bars were in my chest with the Small. The guy who sold me the bike (who's very knowledgeable) watched me ride around the parking lot on the two bikes, and said that the Small was indeed too small for me. Not only did the Medium feel better, but he said that I looked better on it for fit.

So it was a blessing in disguise that he gave me the "wrong" bike. If my wife had brought home the Small, I would have just started riding it (never thinking that a Medium would be right for me), and I'd be on that Small today if not for the mix-up.

The (2013) Small was rated for a person _up to_ 5'6", and the Medium was rated for a person _starting at_ 5'6", but for my particular body, the Small was way too small. The medium has been serving me well - I love it.

So the lesson would be: Be sure to try 'em.


----------

